# RIP Steve Jobs



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I have never considered myself a huge Apple fan, but the loss of such an influential figure is always sad, and at such a relatively young age...Certainly did not expect this to happen so soon 

Perhaps the simplest but most touching obituary is here: Apple.com


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Steve Jobs made a big contribution to the world during my lifetime.
He was a good man.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

My first Apple was an Apple 2 E I just bought an Ipad2 on Sunday.

He will be missed!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I appreciate all that he's done for the computer industry, not the high tech industry. It's the only OS I know how to use. It is sad that a life has been lost, one that's paved the way, but in reality, Steve Jobs was an egotistical, manipulative maniac. He's had every Apple product on lockdown, only software available has to be approved by him or it'll brick your..... computer, phone, WHY... Maybe Tim Cook will finally give Adobe a little more breathing room...


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Very shocking indeed. I had a feeling though he would die soon with his illness and all.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Just at the peak of his achievement and made an iCon !!

I thought he could rest from his labour when he resigned not too long ago


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Played a huge part in what we see in technology today. 

RIP Steve Jobs


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

He will be remembered! Thank you Steve for all ur innovations!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

3 apples changed our world. First seduced Eve, second fell on Newtons head and third was half bitten by Steve Jobs!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

As much as I'm not a diehard Apple fanatic (I own no Apple devices), I do admire Steve Job's ability to sell to the public what he thought they wanted without the public knowing that they even wanted it. I'm sure there are plenty of naysayers out there but I admire him for the charisma he brought to an often "blah" high tech world and with his ability to not be afraid to take huge risks to try new things where everyone else just plays copycat. 

RIP Steve.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> As much as I'm not a diehard Apple fanatic (I own no Apple devices), I do admire Steve Job's ability to sell to the public what he thought they wanted without the public knowing that they even wanted it. I'm sure there are plenty of naysayers out there but I admire him for the charisma he brought to an often "blah" high tech world and with his ability to not be afraid to take huge risks to try new things where everyone else just plays copycat.
> 
> RIP Steve.


Tony: That is almost exactly my sentiment! He was so good at selling innovative products to us that we didn't even know we wanted. I am not a big Apple fan, but after getting my iPhone almost 2 years ago, there are a lot of things I DO like about it...

The lack of Adobe is probably the thing I DON'T... so I agree with some of Grete_J's points too. However, he was just trying to keep his devices "pure" for better quality control...well... maybe...  I try to think of him more as an artist, and whatever he didn't like wasn't going to get near his "paintings." We wouldn't dispute Van Gogh or Da Vinci on their artistic preferences.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Keeping their products "pure" was a very smart business decision for Apple for a myriad of reasons. Like it or hate it. With the Adobe thing, there's some history there and knowing friends that work at Apple, its as much about ego as anything else. When my buddy was trying to buy some Adobe software for home use from work, he could typically get a staff discount at their company store. No such luck on Adobe products. LOL.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> 3 apples changed our world. First seduced Eve, second fell on Newtons head and third was half bitten by Steve Jobs!


Does any one know how Apple get that logo ?


----------



## hotspike (Dec 1, 2010)

i think he got it from the beatles.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

hotspike said:


> i think he got it from the beatles.


 Explain ?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

The Beatles had formed a multimedia company by that name and logo way back in the 60's.



gklaw said:


> Explain ?


----------

